
How will search results from Google/Bing etc be affected by GDPR? - PokemonNoGo
GDPR needs consent in order to process personally identifiable information so lets say they scrape my personal CV site, or something else, will they actually require my consent before I&#x27;m available in the search results. This was just an example but the scrapers can hit on so much data that could be deemed personal. Is the inclusion of a robots.txt allow somehow to be taken as a form of consent here?<p>I saw that Googles AMP now includes a GDPR component[0] is this their way of trying to mitigate this? By having _all_ sites use AMP?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;searchengineland.com&#x2F;googles-amp-project-announces-new-consent-component-ahead-of-gdpr-compliance-deadline-295633
======
jeffmould
The Google AMP component is for publishers (website owners) to get consent
from visitors to their site to collect information about them.

IANAL, but my understanding is that if you publish your CV on the internet you
are giving your consent to have that information collected. The consent is
assumed to have been obtained from the website owner. Under GDPR, all sites
that collect any personally identifiable information (PII) will have to obtain
consent from the user in most cases before they can collect.

~~~
PokemonNoGo
Okey, yeah that makes sense I guess I was reading the answer to this[0] post
on Quora and I'm reading it as not agreeing with that sentiment.

Maybe the CV was a bad example but it could easily be modified to that I have
published another persons CV on that site.

[0][https://www.quora.com/What-impact-will-the-GDPR-have-on-a-
we...](https://www.quora.com/What-impact-will-the-GDPR-have-on-a-web-
application-that-scrapes-publicly-accessible-data-about-a-natural-person-
Additionally-if-that-data-is-not-stored-but-only-scraped-and-displayed-to-the-
user-Would-that-change-if-it-is-data-about-property)

